# Table manners chart/poster



## yogabug (May 4, 2004)

Does anyone know where I can find a table manners poster to print. I found a really nice one here http://mabelsmanners.com/ but it is $25!! I love the vintage artwork though. I know I could make one but I wanted something a little cuter since it will be hanging in my kitchen. I tried to find clipart or pics I could copy into my own list but I had a hard time finding what I was looking for. Thanks for any input.


----------

